# Double Critter Nation Bedding



## Aether (Mar 7, 2013)

Hey everyone, been a while since I've popped in here so I'm sorry if there was a similar topic recently. I've had this cage for a while and I was wondering what other people who own it use, since the trays are quite shallow for normal bedding. I've used puppy pads, newspaper, paper pellets, and fleece. I find it difficult to keep the pads and paper in place, and since the tray edges are rounded, my fleece clips don't stay too well either. Is there anything else out there, or has anyone come up with awesome tray cover ideas? Thanks~


----------



## kksrats (Jul 25, 2014)

What kind of clips are you using? I find that my medium binder clips stay just fine. I typically put newspaper and baking soda down under a layer of fleece and clip it. For the half levels, I just get a piece large enough to tuck around and underneath the edges of the tray. My boys currently have a concrete mixing tub for their bottom tray since I like to use aspen with them. If you're still unable to get your clips to stay, you can try putting down bricks in the corners. I tend to do this in the corner where their water bottle is anyway because they always tear that corner up if I don't.


----------



## Aether (Mar 7, 2013)

I forgot to mention I have a couple bricks xD I should buy more. I was using small binder clips, but maybe the next size up would work better. I'm gonna give the paper and baking soda a try under it after I move this week.


----------



## Kuro (Oct 25, 2012)

bass equitment sells deeper pans for DCN's and DFNs


----------



## LilCritter (Feb 25, 2014)

I used the large binder clips to keep the fleece down on the 2 sides and the back. Then I used medium sized clips in the front. However, I've since upgraded to the stainless steel option offered by Bass Equipment as my 4 little ones liked to pull the fleece up in an attempt to steal the clips. Now, I just lay the fleece in the pan and weigh it down with litter boxes, tiles, food bowls, etc... So far, it works out much better.


----------



## Aether (Mar 7, 2013)

Oh, that's a good idea. I just looked into Bass Equipment and will be ordering those pans soon.


----------



## Velo (Dec 30, 2014)

I sew my own fleece liners and give them 5" folds on 2 ends (the short ends), so I can slip them on the trays. My girls like to go under liners, so it's convenient for them too (I can easily life up the long sides to check on them )


----------

